# Favourite letters



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you have your favourite letters written by composers? Sometimes they can tell us much more than biographies. What publications do you own?

So far I know only fragment of letters by few composers like Chopin. Recently I've ordered correspondence between Mahler and Strauss, set of letters by Mozart and few others. Woulda get Mahler's letters to his wife but this one was quite expensive. 

Chopin's letter and unreachable right now, but I hope that they will reprint them in 2010 since it's a Chopin's year.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Mozart wrote some very saucy ones which are far too risque to quote here.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't say I have read many composers' letters, but I was particularly intrigued when I came across the letters that Tchaikovsky wrote to Balakirev; both regarding some of his compositions and their own relationship.


----------

